# Fur friendly community



## Beta_7x (May 7, 2010)

What's going on, everyone.

Alright, so me and some friends are making a community that is furry friendly. We're not big yet, mostly just a forum right now, but we'll be getting some servers hopefully by the end of the week.

For now you can find us at www.CronikGaming.darkbb.com, but soon we expect to be buying a domain and getting a website and vBulletin forums.


----------



## Aden (May 7, 2010)

Hey guys, what's going on.

Alright, so me and some friends are making a community that is stamp-collector friendly. We're not big yet, mostly just a forum right now, but we'll be getting some servers hopefully by the end of the week.

For now, you can find us at www.wetakeourhobbytooseriously.darkbb.com, but soon we expect to be buying a domain and getting a website and vBulletin forums.


----------



## Xipoid (May 7, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> What's going on, everyone.
> 
> Alright, so me and some friends are making a community that is furry friendly. We're not big yet, mostly just a forum right now, but we'll be getting some servers hopefully by the end of the week.
> 
> For now you can find us at www.CronikGaming.darkbb.com, but soon we expect to be buying a domain and getting a website and vBulletin forums.



Isn't... that what this place is? I'm genuinely bemused.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 7, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Isn't... that what this place is? I'm genuinely bemused.



That's true, but I'm making one with some friends for kicks and such.


----------



## LizardKing (May 7, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> getting a website and vBulletin forums.



:V


----------



## Tycho (May 7, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> What's going on, everyone.
> 
> Alright, so me and some friends are making a community that is furry friendly. We're not big yet, mostly just a forum right now, but we'll be getting some servers hopefully by the end of the week.
> 
> For now you can find us at www.CronikGaming.darkbb.com, but soon we expect to be buying a domain and getting a website and vBulletin forums.



While I realize FA/F isn't the be-all-end-all of online furry communities and does not/should not have a monopoly on the concept... is another site/forum really necessary? Does this new site offer something FA/F doesn't? If you want to do it, no one's gonna stop you, but I'm struggling to see the point.  Either you go after a niche within the fandom (gamer furs, skater furs, transgenders, Camaro-fan furs, whatever) or you compete with FA/F for attention, which isn't the easiest thing to do.

EDIT: OK, seems to be aimed at gamers (makes sense, given the URL).  And now what? What will you/can you offer to gamer furs with your forum/site?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

...hugboard?


----------



## Beta_7x (May 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> EDIT: OK, seems to be aimed at gamers (makes sense, given the URL).  And now what? What will you/can you offer to gamer furs with your forum/site?



For the moment, just a forum to chat about gaming, but hopefuly by Tuesday we will have 6 dedicated servers for different games.


----------



## Geek (May 7, 2010)

.CO is the new .COM

[yt]hPOZj9I9l1o[/yt]


----------



## Vintage (May 8, 2010)

wouldn't you have the same problem .com has with crowding? two people still can't have the same domain

_remember when the internet was new and dreams could be plucked out of nothingness like apples from trees???? remember when you could attach a honey drip to your serial port and it would flow like the rivers of old??? 

i do. .co is here to remind you of those glorious times!!_


----------



## Geek (May 8, 2010)

http://www.godaddy.com/tlds/co-domain.aspx?ci=19152&isc=cjc695tnw

Understood around the world as an abbreviation for â€œCompany,â€ â€œCorporationâ€ and â€œCommerceâ€, .CO is easy to recognize, simple to remember and flexible to use. It offers international recognition in a fresh landscape where you can still choose the name you want, not just settle for whatâ€™s available.

The reason they are doing this is because .COM is 25 Years old !!!

I have pre-registered FURRY.CO


----------



## Vintage (May 8, 2010)

i can appreciate a new domain suffix but the way the guy was describing it made it sound like the internet used to be made of cotton candy and gumdrops and now it's slowly rotting from the inside out

i mean what's to stop companies from pouncing on .co equivalents to their .com domains? and if you have a .co domain and a company wants it, can they legally take it? etc. i don't know precedent for this but w/e

edit: i guess your link addresses that

huh


----------



## Geek (May 8, 2010)

http://marketing.networksolutions.com/dms/DOM/dotCO/index.php

My advice to finding and selling a domain name is to increase its value by researching and discovering a niche that you are knowledgeable about. Then after you register the niche-based keyword-rich domain, you develop it out by finding a reliable webhost, add useful web content to attract quality traffic, and promote it using viral marketing and search engine optimization (SEO) tactics such as link building. After you add a revenue stream to it and traffic starts coming in, the domain is ready to be sold. In other words, invest, develop then sell taking into consideration your time investment since time is money. Develop, develop, develop. But keep in mind, the true value of a domain is only determined by the end user and how useful the site is to them. Look at business.com. The domain sold for $7.5 million in 1999, but the owners Jake Winebaum and Sky Dayton developed it and sold it to R.H Donnelly for a whopping $345 million in 2007. The domain name premium generic name status and history contributed to the high sale, but so did its development and advertising network business model. The sky is the limit.

[yt]AcrdAKL_VTg[/yt]

[yt]tNq9EJUiarA[/yt]

[yt]Ypz3Mf7xHkI[/yt]


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 8, 2010)

The .co is going to be wicked confusing. I know there have been several websites I've gone too, that would end in ".co.uk" or ".co.jp" something, and this was before this other ".co" thing, so you'd have ".co.co.uk" or something.

Also, really? Both on the OP, and this silly ".co" crap xD


----------



## Geek (May 8, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The .co is going to be wicked confusing. I know there have been several websites I've gone too, that would end in ".co.uk" or ".co.jp" something, and this was before this other ".co" thing, so you'd have ".co.co.uk" or something.
> 
> Also, really? Both on the OP, and this silly ".co" crap xD



All im saying is that it's time to invest on a good .CO before it becomes crowded like .COM with long ugly ass domains like (www.wetakeourhobbytooseriously.darkbb.com) i mean WTF? my phone number is shorter than that!

The key to today's domain market is to get in as fast as possible. This means pre-registering domains in new domain extension landrushing and participating in auctions.

On the open market, you still have the ability to buy high-quality, premium domains. Domains like Business.com are not unattainable, but it will take a lot of work, research and perfect timing if you want to start from nothing and build a strong domain portfolio. empire.

A good domainer will take names that are left unregistered and have the ability to identify their worth. Will they pay back their annual $8 registration cost and make a profit? Identifying a domain that is worth money is a tricky business, unless the name is a generic word or phrase which have the highest intrinsic value. And since most names that have that kind of intrinsic value, such as Loans.com are long gone, domainers need to do additional research to stay ahead of the curve and find ways to identify which domains will have current or future intrinsic value.

furaffinity.net is a stupid domain for a furry community compared to furry.com

The value of a domain is determined by 12 main variables:

   1. Length - How long is the name?
   2. Word-count - How many words?
   3. Clarity - How well does it describe its content? 
   4. Memorability - How easy is it to remember?
   5. Market Size - Large, medium or small market?
   6. Market Potential - Is the market lucrative?
   7. Market Applicability - Does the name apply to the whole market or small portion of it?
   8. Hyphens/Dashes or Numerals? e.g MyDomain5.com or Music-CD.com (loses value)
   9. Any Substitute Names / Synonym Alternatives? e.g University.com vs. College.com (loses value)
  10. Any Abbreviations? eg PPV.com vs PayPerView.com (loses value)
  11. Any Variations - singular & plural nouns or verbs? e.g. loan.com (singular noun, verb), loans.com (plural)
  12. Domain extension / TLD? Is it a .com or .co? (more value than others) 

Of all the variables, the 3 most important factors in assessing domain value are the domain's TLD extension, its market size/potential and how well it describes its content.

ad.com in 1997 = $8.00
ad.com in 2010 = $1500000.00


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 8, 2010)

How would .co change anything from .com? 

www.wetakeourhobbytooseriously.darkbb.com Will then be 
www.wetakeourhobbytooseriously.darkbb.co

Saving one character? The point of some long strings like that, is to make a stand with JUST the name. Or make some sort of point with it. Like that 

"Didglennbeckreallyrapeandmurdera9yearoldgirl.com" or whatever. The longest website name I think I go to notalwaysright.com - .co wouldn't change anything, other than -1 character xD


----------



## Geek (May 8, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> How would .co change anything from .com?
> 
> www.wetakeourhobbytooseriously.darkbb.com Will then be
> www.wetakeourhobbytooseriously.darkbb.co
> ...



He have the chance to register a better one like "pedo.co" or save one letter.


----------

